
Hazelnuts embedded with microchips used to study squirrels - JumpCrisscross
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-uc-berkeley-squirrels-20170326-story.html
======
wonderous
Seems like researching how squirrel behavior and power line systems might be
better designed to reduce squirrel related power outages:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/12/a-ter...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/12/a-terrifying-
and-hilarious-map-of-squirrel-attacks/)

